# lexapro 20 mg



## ted_ginn (Nov 15, 2005)

hey,

man im on this lexapro 20 mgs and i feel like im losing control. sometimes when i drive i just kind of lose concentration 4 a few seconds. it makes me tired a lot and my desire to do anything with my life has deteriorated. but i feel kind of addicted...not a physical addiction but more of a mental one. i like the fact that im not afraid anymore. any advice???


----------



## RicknOH (Jan 1, 2006)

Look into trying a lower dose. It sounds like its helping you but the side effects are bordering on intolerable.


----------



## ted_ginn (Nov 15, 2005)

*hey*

yeah, i just went thru some hard times while i was on 10 mgs and i was getting my anxiety back so the doc upped my dosage. u think that now that things r better the 10mgs might be fine again???


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I was on Lexapro twice and twice while on it I got into a car accident. Not saying this is a regular occurrence, just with me..

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## ted_ginn (Nov 15, 2005)

*wow*

thanks 4 sharing that maggie. were u on 20 mg's too? i just told my mom the other day that i felt weird driving sometimes and sometimes i just seem to doze off or something.

brad


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm on 20mg of Lexapro per day, and I sometimes space out, too. I don't know if it's because of the medication or if it's a personality thing, though. Sorry. Either way, I think it would be best if you called your doctor and told him about what you're experiencing. A change in dosage or even a change in medication might be necessary.


----------



## ted_ginn (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks korey!

brad


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh man I can totally relate. Im on 20 milligrams. Its the best SSRI Ive taken for anxiety, but the side effects suck. I can't concentrate, no motivation at all, and I can sleep 12 hours and still be tired the next day. 

I think maybe the only reason it helps me with anxiety at all is that it makes me not really care about anything at all!


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

I am just starting back on 20mg Lexapro after being off of it for almost a year. MY anxiety level went to virtually nothing while on it, but I think that maybe it made me not care, but in a way where I would talk about anything anywhere, like I had absolutely no inhibitions or social filters. 

I dissociate all the time, so highway hypnosis is nothing new to me, but I'll have to figure out how to deal with the dermatological changes and I don't particularly enjoy sweating like a man.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm weaning off my 20mg dosage of Lexapro and switching to Zoloft. Lexapro pooped out on me, I guess. Both Lexapro and Zoloft will be available in generic form soon, so the price of both should go down quite a bit.


----------



## ted_ginn (Nov 15, 2005)

*thanks!*

thanks everyone for your replies! i am definitely confused right now. i feel the same way as u guys...no motivation to do anything...sometimes i just feel like i am out of my body...i'm drowsy a lot...and time just flies on medication. i have a part-time job and i need to get another one but lack motivation and i hardly ever even think about it anyway. this is coming from an extrememly successful person too...hs valedictorian, 3.97 w/bachelors degree, great athlete, but my anxiety was always my downfall from becoming something in the real world. now that i feel better, i can't get the motivation that i used to have. so is it even worth it to be on meds??? i just still feel like such an outsider! :con


----------



## Sugrie (Feb 23, 2006)

Eww lexapro. I was on 20mg for a while and it just wasn't working for me. I know what you mean with the mental addiction. I forgot to take my meds once and I never wanted to go back to being without them. The anxiety was just so incredibly intense...

Anyways, I decided to drop the lexapro and now I'm taking effexor xr. I have trouble concentrating sometimes and insomnia type issues, but it seems to work so much better. I guess the only advice I can offer is to talk to your psychiatrist and see about trying another medication. Much luck to you!


----------



## DreamingRecovery (Aug 30, 2005)

ted_ginn,

i would not want to be without my lexapro. i am on 10mg and i feel quite numb much of the time, especially when i'm at home by myself. i rarely have anxiety anymore. i could only imagine 20mg!!!

i dislike pain. it is one of the only things i dislike. so much that i am willing to sacrifice my happiness. i've been thinking of possibly going to 15mg, but i dont wanna burn out the meds effectiveness too early, so i think i might wait. i'm debating.

andre


----------



## Sadiebean (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh man, sorry I started another thread about this med. I guess I'm blind. Anyway, I'm only on 5 mg ( as of two weeks ago) and I think it's making a difference.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Try adding wellbutrin like I did to combat the lethargy.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Noca said:


> Try adding wellbutrin like I did to combat the lethargy.


I was wondering if you could elaborate on your experience with the Lexa-butrin combo? How does the wellbutrin effect your anxiety etc. Thanks!


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Noca said:


> Try adding wellbutrin like I did to combat the lethargy.


I was gonna recommend something like that also. If the lethargy gets real bad, maybe augmenting with Ritalin or Adderall. Hopefully that would get the motivation goin a bit more.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lexa-burtin just helps me alot with depression, I don't really think it does anything to my anxiety. Klonopin is the only thing thats helped my anxiety so far.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Lexapro stopped working for me on the 10mg dose after about 4 months. It's a shame, because I got a good response for a while. The serotonin probably got too upregulated, causing dopamine depletion. My doc increased the amount to 20mg and I felt even worse, it was like being on pot 24/7. (I actually had some people thinking I was drunk or high a few times.) I switched to Prozac, which is less potent, and that helped. 

This seems to be a fairly common complication with SSRIs. Sometimes reducing the dose, adding a dopaminergic medication (like Wellbutrin, a stimulant, anti-Parkinson's med, etc.), or switching to Cymbalta or Effexor can help. I also rather like the option of adding in Buspar or desipramine in some cases. Various endocrine tests may be useful too.


----------

